# log wizard



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

I am contemplating purchasing a log wizard or Hudson debarker attachment. Before I pull the trigger I thought I would ask the smartest bunch of guys I know on the subject.

What I wanted to do was, to buy a small saw (Stihl 190 or 211) and dedicate it to this. I need a smaller saw to cut small limbs and knots etc. To prepare for CSM. After doing some reading most people are recommending larger saws. So what says the group? If I wasn't doing a ton of notching would a small saw be enough? Or is the log wizard even worth my trouble?


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Certainly looks great for building a log cabin.
johnep


----------



## FishFactory (Nov 8, 2013)

Sounds small to me. I would go with at least a 291......never used one of them but they look like they would take quite a bit of power to work well.


----------



## Tom the Sawyer (Sep 4, 2012)

PSDkevin,

I have never used one, but have heard them discussed and the opinion generally wasn't favorable on both the effectiveness and on the impact on the saw head. 

Are you trying to clear a path for the CSM, in order to reduce the wear on the chain? Or are you wanting to debark the whole log? Depending on the species, the age of the logs, and your access to utilities, I have heard of power washers being used pretty effectively to removed bark.

My bandsaw mill doesn't have a debarker, and I have tried removing park along the intended saw kerf with a spud and a draw knife. I don't think the potential increase in blade life was worth the effort.


----------



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

Tom the Sawyer said:


> PSDkevin,
> 
> I have never used one, but have heard them discussed and the opinion generally wasn't favorable on both the effectiveness and on the impact on the saw head.
> 
> ...




Yes I am clearing the bark for the CSM but also... Flatening lumps and bumps to set up easier for the first cut. Where I go to get these trees I have no power or water... Out in the woods. I mil them where they lay many times.


----------



## Logger (Nov 26, 2009)

I have a log wizard on a smaller saw and it does a decent job, on muddy logs it sure is a band blade saver.


----------



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

Logger said:


> I have a log wizard on a smaller saw and it does a decent job, on muddy logs it sure is a band blade saver.


What saw do you have it on?


----------



## Logger (Nov 26, 2009)

2150 jonsered.


----------



## mountainlake (Aug 26, 2014)

I think I have one coming for Xmas, time will tell but I've heard good reports from some. Steve


----------

